# A few sunny days and....



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Boom the garden takes off!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Make me jealous! I can barely tie my shoes in the morning.

You got hills?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

In my garden or in Oklahoma?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

At any rate, no hills in the garden. We have mountain ranges just north of here (some would laugh at that! Nothing like Colorado, etc, but mostly rolling hills.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have arthritis in my hands, too
This is a much easier way as well as a much smaller area to work.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

WOW! I guess so! Very nice! (We're still begging the grass to grow here...)


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Looking good Patti!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx! This is our first attempt at raised bed gardening. I'm pretty optimistic about it. We love fresh produce and I enjoy canning and preserving our own foods as much as possible. So much healthier!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm sooo jealous!!!I planted the Brussels Sprouts cuz they like the cold and frost.Just took the tomato and pepper plants back out 2 days ago.The last few days the furnace kicks on all night,early morning.Should transplant them today but I'm going fishing...


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

That looks GREAT! I wouldn't expect that until July here in NY.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx! We've had an unusually mild winter and wet spring. The last few years before we tried the raised bed everything either burnt up because of drought or last it all drowned. So, I'm cautiously optimistic this year.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

What all do you have planted?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Squash, peppers , pole beans, lettuce, and several kinds of heritage tomatoes. Marigolds are supposed to keep nematodes away from the tomatoes. That’s in the frame. We have onions, asparagus, okra ,and cantalopes outside the raised bed. We have another area that I put cucumbers and watermelon along with some extra tomato and squashed plants out. Whew I'm tired just thinking about it!!


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

That's an impressive garden!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks! I just hope that it doesn't mildew before it ripens! We're having an unusually cool wet spring and start to summer.


----------

